# Automount CDs mit Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 [solved]

## AROK

Hallo Zusammen,

seit dem Upgrade auf Kernel 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 werden meine CDROMS nicht mehr automatisch gemountet (Wenn ich den alten 21.er Kernel boote, funktioniert der Automount wieder). Die Suche bei google ergab, dass seit 2.6.22 diverse user Probleme mit dem Automount von USB-Sticks oder Kameras haben. 

z.B.:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575057.html?sid=0a019fe852f507aae09c4752617ecda2

Eine Lösung habe ich allerdings nicht gefunden. 

Hat von euch Jemand eine Idee, ob was umkonfiguriert werden muss, bzw. tritt es bei auch auch auf? 

Gruß

AROK

Nachtrag:

KDE behandelt die CDs jetzt wie Festplattenpartitionen !?Last edited by AROK on Wed Aug 15, 2007 9:36 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Hast Du eventuell noch Einträge für die CD/DVD-Laufwerke in der /etc/fstab?

Habe OHNE diese Einträge und den aktuellen HAL und Dbus keinerlei Probleme mehr mit USB/CD/DVD, auch nicht mit dem 2.6.22er Kernel...

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du eventuell noch Einträge für die CD/DVD-Laufwerke in der /etc/fstab? 

 

Hab sie raus genommen, geht aber immer noch nicht besser..

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Martux

Du hast aber schon den Rechner neugestartet?

Hast Du denn hald und dbus bei Dir laufen?

Welcher Desktop?

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast aber schon den Rechner neugestartet?
> 
> Hast Du denn hald und dbus bei Dir laufen?
> 
> Welcher Desktop?

 

Ja, neugestartet, 

hal 0.5.9-r1

dbus 1.0.2-r2

beide in Runlevel default, starten ohne Fehlermeldung!

kde 3.5.7

Gruß

Arok

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du den Kernel neu verlinkt und hal neu installiert?

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du den Kernel neu verlinkt und HAL neu installiert?

 

Neu verlinkt ja, HAL neu installiert aber noch nicht. Probiere ich aber gerade. 

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass das gemacht werden muss. Gibt es eine Liste aller Programme die nach Kernelupdate neu compiliert werden müssen? Ich compiliere sonst immer nur NVIDIA-Treiber und , VMWare-Module neu, und habe bislang noch nie Probleme gehabt.Last edited by AROK on Tue Aug 14, 2007 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab HAL neu emerged, aber hat leider das Problem nicht gelöst.

Muss ich bei der Kernel Konfig noch irgendwas beachten, oder was anderes auch neu compilieren? 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## Ampheus

Um Pakete neu zu installieren, die nach einem Kernel-Update danach verlangen, kann ich nur sys-kernel/module-rebuild empfehlen, das übernimmt sowas automatisch  :Smile: 

Zu deinem Problem: Kannst du die CDROM per Hand mounten?

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> Um Pakete neu zu installieren, die nach einem Kernel-Update danach verlangen, kann ich nur sys-kernel/module-rebuild empfehlen, das übernimmt sowas automatisch 

 

Werde ich mir mal anschauen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> einem Problem: Kannst du die CDROM per Hand mounten?

 

Ja, geht problemlos.

Was nciht geht: KDE zeigt die CDs nicht an (Desktopsymbol, Media in Konqueror), und bindet sie auch nicht automatisch ein.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

und, wie gesagt, KDE sieht die CDROMs als Festplatte an. Wenn ich den Desktop so einrichte, dass die Symbole für gemountete Festplatten angezeigt werden, werden die CDs angezeigt, sobald ich sie manuell mounte. Mit dem alten Kernel werden die CDs auch als CDs angezeigt und so behandelt.

Nachtrag zu module-rebuild:

```

module-rebuild list

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

        =x11-base/x11-drm-20070314

        =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1

        =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09

```

Es will HAL garnicht neu compilieren. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hi,

hab mal einige Optionen ausprobiert und eine dieser vier, ist der Verursacher (Jetzt geht es wieder):

< CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

---

> # CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

638c638

< CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

---

> # CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

643c643

< CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

---

> # CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

645c645

< CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

---

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

Gruß

AROK

----------

